# Nardil users please help



## Lisanjohn (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi I'm writing because back in 2015 I was on Nardil for two years and it changed my life, it saved me...I made the mistake of going off of the medication because I thought I was better...life was amazing for 8 months...and than two weeks ago, a light switch went off and it all came back...I'm lost in the anxiety and depression again...I'm scared. I'm on Day 5 of being back on the Nardil...last time was was on it a low dose worked great for me, 37 milligrams so this time I'm starting off with 22 milligrams....my doctor says it should be at least 10 days before I start to feel somewhat normal...I've been feeling waves of being normal, being hopeless, being anxious and being sad...is there anyone out here that can share their Nardil success story with me to give me some hope to hang onto...it saved my life before but I don't remember how long it took to work...please help


----------

